# wireless network adapter not installed?



## mmaacc (Oct 23, 2008)

Yesterday was fine, but now when I try to connect to my internet, it says that it cant find any wireless networks. The diagnostic for it says that theres no wireless network adapter installed. But when I go to the properties for it (using NVIDIA nforce) it says that its working properly and up to date.

when I run ipconfig /all I get:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-6D-B4-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E63ADE85-D1B3-42E9-BB77-3AFDCBD3F
77A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Im really not sure what to do with this, really need some help to fix it, thanks.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I have been having a similar issue. My W-Fi was working just fine one night and the next morning it couldn't find a network. Says I need to install my adapter. I've looked everywhere online and can't seem to find a solution. 

I haven't tried to do the ipconfig/all but I have checked out the device manager and my Broadcom Wifi adapter is gone, nowhere to be seen not even in hidden devices and re-installing it doesn't help. I'd like to see if anybody has a solution for the both of us.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*PG Croat*, please start your own thread to discuss your issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*mmaacc*, please do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## mmaacc (Oct 23, 2008)

1. under network adapters, its NVIDIA nForce networking controller

2. there are no devices anywhere that have a red x or orange ? ! anywhere either


thanks for the help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no wireless networking hardware that is recognized by Windows. Either the hardware has failed, or if it's a build-in device, it could be disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## mmaacc (Oct 23, 2008)

Well the wireless has been working fine since ive had the laptop, and I made no changes and hadnt installed anything new prior to this happening.

The wireless adapter is built in, so what can I try to hopefully fix this? So far ive only tried a rollback which didnt do anything, any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If there is no option in the BIOS to disable it (obviously we want that enabled), then the only option is to check the physical adapter. 


Remove the battery from the laptop and disconnect the A/C power.
Open the access panel on the bottom that covers the wireless adapter.
Reseat the mini-PCI wireless adapter in it's socket.
Reassemble and see if it's detected.


If this fails, the hardware may have simply died, it happens.


----------

